# Tenancy Contracts



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi, I am new to Dubai and am looking to understand what terms should be found in tenancy contracts to protect the tenants such as rent increase limitations (if permitted) or anything else anyone could recommend that I should look out for in the tenancy contracts. Would anyone be able to provide me any advice or a copy of a tenancy agreement?


----------



## orangeandwhite (Apr 10, 2012)

Landlord can only raise rents by upto 5% after 2nd year of tenancy. Otherwise, make sure your agreement spells out what you are responsible for to pay and what your landlord is responsible for. Make sure you get a good landlord or property management. I have a very good one in my villa and they take care of everything as soon as I call them. Most agreements are boiler plate.


----------



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

What about raise after the first year, meaning the first renewal? 
Anybody knows if it is still required to register the tenancy contract at RERA?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Desertrose70 said:


> What about raise after the first year, meaning the first renewal?
> Anybody knows if it is still required to register the tenancy contract at RERA?


The rent can only be increased every two years. The tenant is not responsible for registering the tenancy contract, the landlord is.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> The rent can only be increased every two years. The tenant is not responsible for registering the tenancy contract, the landlord is.


This is not quite correct. The tenancy renews at the end of the first year on the same terms as the first but thereafter can be increased in line with RERA guidelines.


----------



## only one (Aug 17, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> The rent can only be increased every two years. The tenant is not responsible for registering the tenancy contract, the landlord is.


I wish this was applicable in all cases, but as tenants with a Landlord living in Europe, we are required to register the contract if we want to make use of the amenities that come with our apartment. 

This said, I would like if anyone knows where I could get a good tenancy agreement boiler plate? I am renewing my rental tomorrow and was just given this information today. :ranger:


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

rera website for guidelines of what landlord / tenant is liable for. Ejari website for copy of a recognised contract. Landlord or Agent should register contract but if not using an agent and Landlord is not going to register then advisable for tenant to register himself.


----------



## only one (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

Btw... the agent or landlord are indeed responsible to get the contract registered but there are ways around it. If they put it in the standard green tenancy that the contract must be registered with ejari by the tenant then thats where their responsibility ends. Secondly, they are also allowed to charge a nominal fee for the service if they get it done themselves. Nowhere does it specify what nominal is though.


----------



## only one (Aug 17, 2012)

M.A.K said:


> Btw... the agent or landlord are indeed responsible to get the contract registered but there are ways around it. If they put it in the standard green tenancy that the contract must be registered with ejari by the tenant then thats where their responsibility ends. Secondly, they are also allowed to charge a nominal fee for the service if they get it done themselves. Nowhere does it specify what nominal is though.


Thanks for this info. 
My problem is a bit more though and I hope somebody can help.
My Landlord is in Switzerland. I need to get a new Tenancy Contract for this year and have looked on the Ejari website, which gives only a Sample. I have also looked on the RERA website, which gives nothing for this case. 
Does anybody know where I could get a proper blue Tenancy Contract and how would I go about getting it signed by the Landlord without a witness? I need to register this to get access to the amenities as we live on Palm Jumeirah. The Landlord does not want to go through a letting agent.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

Simple... Terms and Conditions aka the addendum page are to be decided between the Landlord and yourself.. so it can be mutually agreed upon... but get the following documents:

1. Title Deed of Property
2. Passport Copy of the Owner(s) (Make sure you also have the sign page of the passport)
3. Sign the tenancy and send it to the owner via courier and he can sign and send it back
4. Take the original signed tenancy and the documents mentioned plus your recent DEWA Bill (or DEWA application), Passport and visa page and go to Ejari or a typing center affiliated with Ejari and you should be done.

Hope it helps.


----------



## only one (Aug 17, 2012)

only one said:


> Thanks for this info.
> My problem is a bit more though and I hope somebody can help.
> My Landlord is in Switzerland. I need to get a new Tenancy Contract for this year and have looked on the Ejari website, which gives only a Sample. I have also looked on the RERA website, which gives nothing for this case.
> Does anybody know where I could get a proper blue Tenancy Contract and how would I go about getting it signed by the Landlord without a witness? I need to register this to get access to the amenities as we live on Palm Jumeirah. The Landlord does not want to go through a letting agent.
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.




OK, I have just found out where I can get it all done. Am off to a Typing centre. 

Thank you.


----------



## robert19802 (Dec 16, 2013)

debbie790 said:


> Hi, I am new to Dubai and am looking to understand what terms should be found in tenancy contracts to protect the tenants such as rent increase limitations (if permitted) or anything else anyone could recommend that I should look out for in the tenancy contracts. Would anyone be able to provide me any advice or a copy of a tenancy agreement?



In order to get legal protection, including the rental price increase cap upon rent renewal, you must register your tenancy contract with Ejari. /snip/


----------

